# What's in a Name??? Help!



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

What are the key points to choosing an awesome Show Name?

Let me introduce Justus - 2005 Welsh pony X Mustang/Appaloosa mare with a heart of gold to match her color  We're competing in 1st Level Dressage and Hunter/Jumper up to 2'3". She's a gamey Pony standing 14.1hh who delivers when she's needed, and is often too smart for her own good!



















In this weekend's event I've registered her as her barn name, Justus. Short and sweet, but would like to consider other show name options before settling as a career long show name. I'd like to hear any suggestions other have? 










I've owned Justus since birth...she's my heart. I raised and trained her, shared her with a young teen girl for 3 years, but have been her main trainer/rider. 











The story behind Justus is she was meant to be a gift to my older sister, Jenn, but she was killed in a car crash 5 days before Dove (my other mare) foaled. I wanted her name to be symbolic to Jenn so she was named Justus, as in Just Us. So that every time I spent time with my little girl, I'd be reminded of Jenn  






































Now - to put a Show Name to the face, description, and story behind my little mare! Help!


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Justus is fancy enough to be a show name by itself, but you could add some words to make it more special like:

Justus is Served
Justus Reigns
Truth and Justus

Or you could play with his color:
Heart of Gold
Golden Dream
American Honey

Or you could go with something to honor your sister:
Jenn's Justus


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Very creative! Thank you!!!


----------



## crazyfilly (May 22, 2012)

I LOVE Jenn's Justus. I think that would be a cute show name and at the same time honor your sister's memory. Sorry to hear about her, but good luck at the show!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

How about 

Justus Forever
Justus Together
Or my favorite
Just us memories


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I love Jenn's Justus.  

Or add onto that - Jenn 's Justus Memories
Jenn's Forever Justus,
Etc


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I like Jenn's Justus
Or you could try
Justus n' Jenn


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I like justus n' jen


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Awesome suggestions everyone! Thanks!!! So far my fav is Justus 'N Jenn 

I'd considered: 
Justus Forever
Just Us Against the World
Just Us Now

Keep em comin!


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

Just Enough Justice  (Isn't that a mouthful?) :lol:


----------

